# NGO - New Global Mining



## Joe Blow (25 June 2010)

New Global Mining Limited (NGO) was formed in 2008 to acquire, explore and develop gold and base mineral prospects. The Company has agreements to secure tenure in a suite of tenements over eight principal identified exploration areas forming six West Australian gold and base metal projects, namely the Hogans Project, the Coogee Prospect, the Cue Project, the Eaglehawk Prospect, the Menzies Project, the King Project, the Silent Sisters Project and the Kitehawk Project.

http://www.newglobalmining.com.au


----------

